# replacing the  Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM



## japie10 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a replacement of the Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM.
I like to shoot sports like waterpolo. Most of the times the swimming pools have poor lighting and the 70-300 doesn't do it for me.

But I like the full range of the 70-300.

I found myself 2 options to get some new lens(es) as a replacement for this lens.

1. Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS USM II + a 1.4 TC to get close to the 300 mm again.

2. Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 OS + Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 OS.

Which is a better option to go for?
Or do you have any other suggestions? My price range does not go any further as like option 2 (in the netherlands it costs like 3200 euros).

With regards,

Tim


----------



## gsgary (Mar 27, 2012)

Sigma 120-300F2.8


----------



## Demers18 (Mar 27, 2012)

Not sure which lens would be best for you, however what are you going to do with your Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM?


----------



## japie10 (Mar 28, 2012)

I will probably sell the 70-300, as the new lenses will outperform that lens.But I'm wondering if it is safe to buy sigma, because I read a lot of things about sigma lottery, but most of those problems were on older models...Because I think the sigma options are better for in my price range because it's all f2.8!


----------



## Demers18 (Mar 28, 2012)

japie10 said:
			
		

> I will probably sell the 70-300, as the new lenses will outperform that lens.But I'm wondering if it is safe to buy sigma, because I read a lot of things about sigma lottery, but most of those problems were on older models...Because I think the sigma options are better for in my price range because it's all f2.8!



Let me know when you decide to sell as I could be interested. 
I'm still to new to the photography world to really know if the sigma would be good. From what I have heard though, they are a decent lens.


----------



## japie10 (Mar 28, 2012)

I will, but I won't think it will cheap for you as I live in the netherlands and shipping it to Canada will cost probably alot.

Most reviews are positive about the sigma's and say the Professional L lenses of canon are just a little better especially in IQ.
But I read also alot of reviews of Sigma lottery and focusing problems?! 
What I like to know, is it worth the bet of taking a sigma and hope for a good copy or is this only something for older models or something like that?!

Tim


----------

